# Northern Indiana Racers Going To Snowbirds...please read!



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Just curious if anyone would be interested in transportation services for your equipment to the track. I plan to drive myself and I know its expensive and a hassle to ship your equipment. I had not planned on pulling my box trailer but if I had enough interested in the service I would consider. 

Email me if you are interested. I plan on leaving on Feb. 5th and arriving on the 6th. 

I race weekly at Summit and will be racing at the New Castle Hangover race. Talk to me there or shoot me a email.


Thanks,
Brian Deel
260-242-0687


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

*Equipment delivery - going & coming*

Brian - Phil Zimmerman made me the same offer last yesterday at Summit. Are you involved with his deal?


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

No this is my own deal. I wasn't aware Phill was offering any services.

I know some of you tried this last year and had a bad experience. I want to assure you that your equipment will be returned to you in a timely manner. No later then the following weekend after the Birds. Maybe its the only way I can get all of you to come and race at my home track (Summit)....pick your stuff up there the following weekend and race again....hehe. If the majority of racers interested are from the New Castle area I would consider driving there the following weekend for pick-up and ofcoarse racing....lol.

Feel free to call or email

Brian Deel
260-242-0687


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

hey brian 

when are you planning on getting at the track at snowbirds?

i'll be there monday in wich i don't think they start practicing until tuesday.

i might send my stuff down with ya if you still have room

let me know 
or i'll talk to ya saturday at new castle

later
jason


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

I will be arriving in Orlando on Sunday Feb. 6th. 

Sounds good, We can talk more about it at New Castle.




Brian


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

In that case Brian sounds good and yes i'll talk to ya saturday at new castle on details


later
jason


----------



## jarhead (Dec 18, 2004)

*New Castle info needed*

I need info on New Castle. I cannot find any pics of the track, or any information on it other than everybody talking about it. Does anyone have a clue on approximately how many drivers will be at the new year race?

Somebody help.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

i woild say about 40 to 50.track is awsome.very very smooth and fast.come on over and run on the 1.


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Allready have several from the Newcastle area take me up on my offer. Still plenty of room left on the trailer. 



Thanks,
Brian


----------



## jason crist (Nov 8, 2002)

Brian
You coming to new castle this weekend ?

if so I'll talk to ya then 


later
jason


----------



## Metal (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes, Jason and I will be there Saturday. All of us can get together and work out the final details.



Thanks,
Brian


----------

